# Anavar - Proviron



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all! I love the board it's very clean and informative. You've got a decent community, keep it up. Recently started my first cycle after what seems like years of research. I'm 178lbs and 6"1, been training for 3 years consistently, around 10% bodyfat (all the machines say I'm about 18% but you can clearly see my abs even when I'm not tensing and I have the body of a Greek god!) and have great cardio. My diet is around 90% clean but I sometimes have a biscuit with my coffee and a pack of crisps. I have around one junk meal (not like KFC but a bacon sandwich for instance) a week.

Supplements: Strong multivitamin, Optimum fish oils, Optimum 100% gold standard whey, Liv 52, 4 litres of water a day and flax oil.

I started my cycle at 30mgs of Anavar for a week. Then after my first week I felt nothing apart from a bit lethargic so I upped my dose to around 50mgs of Anavar and added in 25mgs Proviron. I'm guessing it must of been the Proviron because on Monday through til the end of the week I have had crippling headaches, lethargic, extremely unconfident and unsociable! I took my Anavar as usual this morning with no Proviron and I'm back to feeling on top of the world, talking to everyone and I would even say alot better than usual.

Is this usual for Proviron? Is it definitely the Proviron that's doing this to me?

I like the idea of increasing my libido with Proviron and I did notice it was doing that (my girlfriend loved my massive loads in that week) but I can't deal with all the negatives from that week.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

It could well have been you upping the dose and adjusting to it, never heard proviron giving headaches etc.

Also even at 50mg, most people run it from 50mg to 100mg+.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

80 mgs of Anavar ed. Most people do 100 mgs a day but because your only 12 stone you will get good gains from 80 mgs


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

Ed = everyday right? Surely if I'm getting headaches from 50mgs then going up to 80mgs will cause my head to cave in.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

marc2001dj said:


> Ed = everyday right? Surely if I'm getting headaches from 50mgs then going up to 80mgs will cause my head to cave in.


Yeah every day. I was 100mgs everyday. No headaches at all. Worse thing I got was back pumps


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

You drinking enough water?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bighead1985 said:


> You drinking enough water?


He has 4 litres a day.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> He has 4 litres a day.


Yeah shouldve seen that.....I know other people who have used var. No mention of any headaches. Just severe pumps. Have your sleeping patterns changed at all?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

bighead1985 said:


> 80 mgs of Anavar ed. Most people do 100 mgs a day but because your only 12 stone you will get good gains from 80 mgs


What kind of gains would you expect from 100mgs a day from a person who is 12/13 stone?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

No it's not usual for Proviron, but everyone is totally different hence some people respond to certain drugs where as others don't. Now you've narrowed it down to the Proviron just avoid it mate.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

A massive strength increase and muscle hardness. Var will produce some mass gains but is genrally known as a cutting roid.


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I'll leave Proviron for a while and maybe get back on it toward the end of the cycle. I don't know if I mentioned it earlier but I feel bloody amazing today!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

marc2001dj said:


> but I feel bloody amazing today!


Thats the main thing mate


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Harry said:


> No it's not usual for Proviron, but everyone is totally different hence some people respond to certain drugs where as others don't. Now you've narrowed it down to the Proviron just avoid it mate.


From the OP, it could well be the upping of the Anavar dose (he upped the dose and started proviron at the same time):

I started my cycle at 30mgs of Anavar for a week. Then after my first week I felt nothing apart from a bit lethargic so I upped my dose to around 50mgs of Anavar and added in 25mgs Proviron.


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

It's my birthday today, woo! Going out into Leamington Saturday which is near Coventry and I'm going to be drinking. I'm pleased with the mid-rif fat I've lost around the mid section and pretty happy with strength gains so far. If I stopped the var from today for a week because I know I'm going to have a few drinks at the weekend and then resumed it again Monday would that affect my gains that much?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

marc2001dj said:


> It's my birthday today, woo! Going out into Leamington Saturday which is near Coventry and I'm going to be drinking. I'm pleased with the mid-rif fat I've lost around the mid section and pretty happy with strength gains so far. If I stopped the var from today for a week because I know I'm going to have a few drinks at the weekend and then resumed it again Monday would that affect my gains that much?


Just carry on running it, your be fine. Ensure you keep hydrated if possible (yes I know your drinking).


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks again Dagman


----------

